# Is it logging or burling?



## justallan (Sep 14, 2014)

Couldn't get to the trees I wanted today so went and got this one instead.








Here's some of my "burl acquisition equipment". (pretty fancy name, aint it)
My 4-wheeler and the trailer I just stole from the boss, "for fencing".











My work truck with a bale feeder which comes in handy.




And this special little tool for the burls that are just to darn heavy to get in the wagon.
Now we'll go see what's inside.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

It's anything you want to call it, just call me when you get them cut. I *am* interested in this batch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 14, 2014)

this one is just something for me to do the good stuff I can't get to until the hunters are done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like a truck bed full of promising goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd call that winning the lottery...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice score, thanks for posting the pics. Box elder?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2014)

I can see why you weren't really interested in that one... it'll just have to do, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 14, 2014)

Barry, Yup it's box elder.
I surely can't call it a wasted day and definitely got a whole mess of burly wood and some beautiful caps, but every last bit of the center was either rotted or about 3 minutes away from it.
I had cut it in 4 sections so I could get it with the 4-wheeler trailer, with already knowing the 2 lower sections were rotted I lopped of the caps and quartered the rest to put on the mill and salvage everything I could get of usable wood. I still have the 2 top sections to do yet. I'm going to start sealing everything right now and get some pics.
I will say that I got a pretty good reminder of what exactly work is. Pretty much this whole year I've been either turning wrenches, farming or sitting in a swather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhh I hate living in Mississippi. Found two burls in two years. I'm moving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh I hate living in Mississippi. Found two burls in two years. I'm moving.


Check the state house and the law firms. Lots of aberrant growths in those places in Mississippi, as I recall.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Check the state house and the law firms. Lots of aberrant growths in those places in Mississippi, as I recall.


Yeah but those are worthless. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 14, 2014)

Here you go, just a teaser.
Question: Should I hold off until tomorrow night and pressure wash the outside of the caps before I seal them? I think it would sure help things, plus not be so messy later.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2014)

Land'o'plenty! Nice haul, Allan! Don't let P.I.N.H.E.A.D. trick you into giving him your physical address. Pics like that and he might even brave the cold and snow to make a midnight raid, especially knowimg you think wht is left is better!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

don't worry Allan- southin boys may drive there but they would never get out of the car. Weather in eastern Mt is just a bit cool in the winter and the wind-WOW. I will save ya al from looking up the coldest spot in CONUS history. 70 below just a bit north from Allan but that should give them the Idea............. Show them a picture in January- your wood will be safe.............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 14, 2014)

i might need most of the second to bottom row in the trade we do for the big slab once they are cut


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 14, 2014)

as in all but each end blank


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

I got one....."Burlogging".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

And that is beautiful score!


----------



## justallan (Sep 14, 2014)

Austin, those blanks are spoken for, but there'll be more.
Marc, I think you called it right, and depending on what time of year there could be more Burr and less logging.
I'm willing to bet the trees I have in mind to saw are way better than this one, they're still alive. Now I'm going to have to buy a saw with a 4-5' bar. My little band mill will saw about 18-19" max and it kills me not to be able to leave live edge on both sides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 14, 2014)

justallan said:


> Austin, those blanks are spoken for, but there'll be more.
> Marc, I think you called it right, and depending on what time of year there could be more Burr and less logging.
> I'm willing to bet the trees I have in mind to saw are way better than this one, they're still alive. Now I'm going to have to buy a saw with a 4-5' bar. My little band mill will saw about 18-19" max and it kills me not to be able to leave live edge on both sides.



:( well dam


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some good timber up your way Allan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Man that is some beeeeyootiful wood. Lucky for you we are on winter's doorstep or I would call a WB barbeque at your ranch and I would volunteer to go out and collect the wood for smoking.

_Hey has anyone seen the leprechaun? 

Allan sent him to collect firewood yesterday and we haven't seen him since . . . _

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevin, I'm not sure this would be a good time of year to send you out looking for "firewood." You'd probably end up burning it all to keep warm when the temp dips below 65!


Beautiful finds, Allan! Definitely enjoying all the pics you're posting. And definitely enjoying looking at the pieces I received from you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 15, 2014)

The boss knows I'm chomping at the bit to get to the new bunch of trees I've found, but asked that I don't bother the hunters. Somehow I've lost all the pictures of these trees except this one. It's going to require a little digging and a much bigger saw plus about 150' of cable, cause I'm certainly not packing it! That tree itself is about 14", so what's the guesses on the size of that burl?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 15, 2014)

This is where we need the Holy Smokes moniker!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll say this, sitting down and sealing just isn't for me!
Next time I cut a bunch of blanks I may try sticking a tack in them with a piece of string and just dipping them. Will that work for pretty smooth blanks?
My second thought is to have the gal that I pay to clean my house come out and do it. That's got to be better duty than cleaning my house for darn sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2014)

justallan said:


> My second thought is to have the gal that I pay to clean my house come out and do it.



That's the route I would go. I have never come up with a workable dipping method - messy and wasteful. My wife loves to seal no kidding. It must be a woman thing. Your cleaning lady will take it as a compliment. Tell her you love doing it but you feel guilty for not allowing her to share in the fun too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Sep 16, 2014)

Kind of like white washing a fence. Heck, maybe I can charge her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's the route I would go. I have never come up with a workable dipping method - messy and wasteful. My wife loves to seal no kidding. It must be a woman thing. Your cleaning lady will take it as a compliment. Tell her you love doing it but you feel guilty for not allowing her to share in the fun too.




Same here, the wife is all over it when I start cutting blanks. 

Cool with me because I hate to paint and AS2 is slippery and I usually end up covered in it. Lol


----------



## justallan (Sep 17, 2014)

I look at it pretty much like cleaning the house. I can pay a gal $10 an hour to do it, let her have all day to do it and I go cut fire wood, where on a bad day I'll make $250.
Everyone's happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## elnino (Sep 20, 2014)

go ahead and use a big old 4inch brush i was using a 2inch brush and it drove me nuts!!! the 4inch brush works so much faster and better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

